# Cigar Fest 2011 (picture intensive)



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow...I am back to the office...returned from a fun and successful trip to Split Rock and Cigar Fest 2011! Here are a few pics for those of us who weren't able to make the journey (though I HIGHLY sugggest that you make the trip at least once in your life...so much fun!)!!

First in the $80,000 corvette that Studio Tobac is giving away December 31, 2010...all you have to do is register on their website and you are entered!










The Perdomo crew at their booth









My buddy John smoking the worlds biggest Ave Maria!









A fuzzy pic of the unbelivable beautiful girl at the Matasa booth...OMG (better pics to come)









The 5 Vegas "A" girl (looks more like the 5 Vegas "D" girl to me!!)









The next few are of the Diesel booth, Shorty Rossi and the best behaved dog that I have ever seen and my future Ex-wife (the brunette on the far right of the shots)

























Overlooking the floor from the Drew Estate/Joya de Nic booth









My loot:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice pics Kipp, looks like it was a great time. 

How many cigars did you smoke BTW?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweetnees! That looks like quite the loot! Also the babes are gorgeous! I am glad you had a great time man!
Isn't that Nick Perdomo?


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow that looks like a great time. I think i will have to try to make it for next year. Thanks for the awesome pics.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Man that looks like a good time. cant wait for the one here in august.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

More pics of the brunettes please !!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll have to check this when I get home from work so I can see the pics


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Im differently going next year


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Was there also with a buddy of mine....a couple of quick observations...yes, that is Nick Perdomo and he is one heck of a nice guy. Talked to him for a few minutes and he answered any and all questions I had. Rocky Patel, on the other hand, didn't look all that happy to be there. Secondly, the beautiful lady at the Matasa booth was absolutely the best looking woman there! It was a great time and I'm glad I went. Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Kip: did you end up puking like you planned on? I remember reading a post where you said it wouldn't be a successful mission if you didn't
u :lol:

Sandeep: Yes that is Nick Perdomo. I guess he figured he could rely on the quality of his products to attract people to his booth. He didn't need hot chicks hanging around to get people over there LOL.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Kipp! I'm glad you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, Rocky was just signing autographs and didn't seem interested. Pete Johnson was AWESOME...wanted to grab a beer and shoot the this with that guy. I do agree that the Matasa girl was fantastic...but I am giving the nod to the Diesel girl THEN the Matasa girl, then the blone 5 Vegas girl...in that order. LOL



angryeaglesfan said:


> Was there also with a buddy of mine....a couple of quick observations...yes, that is Nick Perdomo and he is one heck of a nice guy. Talked to him for a few minutes and he answered any and all questions I had. Rocky Patel, on the other hand, didn't look all that happy to be there. Secondly, the beautiful lady at the Matasa booth was absolutely the best looking woman there! It was a great time and I'm glad I went. Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Kipp! Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Man wish I was there, looks like a blast.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Yeah, Rocky was just signing autographs and didn't seem interested. Pete Johnson was AWESOME...wanted to grab a beer and shoot the this with that guy. I do agree that the Matasa girl was fantastic...but I am giving the nod to the Diesel girl THEN the Matasa girl, then the blone 5 Vegas girl...in that order. LOL


I wouldn't kick any of them out of bed for eating crackers :wink: of course, my wife might :spank: it was definitely a blast!


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like a great time. I have to go next year!


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

looks like a damn good time!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like a great time. Since I've never been to a cigar feat, here's a noob question. All the cigars in the pic of your haul from the show, are they free? Are they just sitting on a table at the manufacturers booth and you take one? I need to find one in my area and hit it up


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Looks like a great time. Since I've never been to a cigar feat, here's a noob question. All the cigars in the pic of your haul from the show, are they free? Are they just sitting on a table at the manufacturers booth and you take one? I need to find one in my area and hit it up


they are all different, but this one you got a coupon book for each of the vendors that were in attendance...you went to each booth and gave them their coupon and they cave you a cigar. So for $150 I got 7 hours inside the event and about 43 cigars and dinner.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like that was a fun event... wish it was closer to me so I could make it there once.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> they are all different, but this one you got a coupon book for each of the vendors that were in attendance...you went to each booth and gave them their coupon and they cave you a cigar. So for $150 I got 7 hours inside the event and about 43 cigars and dinner.


Don't forget the humidor already full of cigars in the duffel bag :biggrin: I thought I counted something like 70 total.....


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

I saw the corvette at another event and wanted to win it but it has an auto trans and that totally ruined it for me. :r

So there's 1 less entry for everyone's odds. :lol:

People who buy beautiful sports cars and then get auto transmissions should have their licenses revoked. :violin:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

themoneycollector said:


> I saw the corvette at another event and wanted to win it but it has an auto trans and that totally ruined it for me. :r
> 
> So there's 1 less entry for everyone's odds. :lol:
> 
> People who buy beautiful sports cars and then get auto transmissions should have their licenses revoked. :violin:


So you enter...win and trade it for a standard!


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

looks like an awesome time!


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

:jawAMN at those girls in the Diesel booth


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Kipp looks like an awesome time, but the grainy shots means someone needs a new phone!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. Looks awesome. Wish someone did something like this in Atlanta...:mad2:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very amazing Kipp!


----------



## vish11418 (May 15, 2012)

awesome


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Some friends and I are talking about road tripping it from KS to PA for the next one. I'm guessing it'll be our version of "Fear and Loathing en route to CigarFest".


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

That looked like one hell of a good time. A buddy was supposed to go but couldn't get off work! Wish I didn't live in Florida so I could attend!


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks awesome. While the 2 on the left in the diesel booth look to have been slapped by an ugly stick, that brunette on the right is insanely gorgeous.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like a great time! I miss the CA Big Smoke here in Chicago with their damn no smoking laws.


----------



## PrimeTime (Feb 25, 2015)

For those who want proof of my involvement in this community...check out the stats on Primetime76 (my banned username). Figured this thread was a good as any to revive...damn that brunette at c-fest! mmmmmmmm


----------

